# Neeva is 5 months old!!



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Neeva turned 5 months old today!! And I couldn't be prouder.

She really is the most crazy, insane and down right diva dog I have ever had but I love her to the moon and back she's my little princess and is so fantastic with every Adult, child, baby and dog she meets.

Her coat is starting to come in and its CRAZY THICK, It doesn't look like much but ill try and upload some pics of my hands through it thankfully she loves getting brushed so its half the battle! She is still going through the lanky all legs stage but I do notice her filling out a bit she hasn't grown much in height for about a month so I'm guessing she'll take a wee stretch soon.

Anyways tried to get a picture of her by her lonesome but Pablo wasn't having it so he's in on it also. 

I just want to thank everyone on here who suggested it would be a good idea to get Pabs a companion, it really was the best decision we ever made as hey just adore each other. Will sit for hours grooming and cuddling into each other its been such a smooth ride.

"hi mum, we sit up here all day barking at everyone who walks past"


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

aww what a lovely photo of your two babies! I cant wait too see how neevas coat matures do you think you will dress her when shes fully grown? 
would love to see some photos of her coat to see how thick it is, duchess is still my little pompom hasn't started to blow her coat yet.

I couldn't agree more about having more than one its also been the best decision ive made!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

What a cutie pie! I can't wait until Finley's coat starts coming in...he's so thin and skinny looking right now lol.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Jessicashield said:


> aww what a lovely photo of your two babies! I cant wait too see how neevas coat matures do you think you will dress her when shes fully grown?
> would love to see some photos of her coat to see how thick it is, duchess is still my little pompom hasn't started to blow her coat yet.
> 
> I couldn't agree more about having more than one its also been the best decision ive made!


Thanks babe! I'll need to dress her soon for the winter months its already frosty outside so I better get her some stuff in ASAP! I think her coat will be very thick and a nice length but chi's can totally surprise you! I hope she gets her parents coats they had fantastic coats! I'll try get some pics tonight when she's tired and i'll send you them! When Neevs started blowing her coat I could've cried she looks so so scruffy so glad its growing in again she's still at that awkward teenage stage though, bless her! 



SinisterKisses said:


> What a cutie pie! I can't wait until Finley's coat starts coming in...he's so thin and skinny looking right now lol.


What age is your lil man? Neeva started blowing hers at about 3 months and stopped at about 4 and a half, she looked so scruffy as well! she's starting to look good though but ill always think she is beautiful regardless lol!


----------



## CookieKiKi (Jul 19, 2015)

OMG SO CUTE!!! I can't wait to get a second Chi!!!


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

CookieKiKi said:


> OMG SO CUTE!!! I can't wait to get a second Chi!!!


Oh how exciting! Will it be a he/she a long coat or smooth coat? Getting a second was the best thing I ever done ! I hope to add a 3rd some day!


----------



## CookieKiKi (Jul 19, 2015)

I definitely want another girl  and short or long coat...hmmm, no preference really


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Cait93x said:


> What age is your lil man? Neeva started blowing hers at about 3 months and stopped at about 4 and a half, she looked so scruffy as well! she's starting to look good though but ill always think she is beautiful regardless lol!


He's four months. Same thing, started blowing out his coat weeks ago. It's starting to come back, but slowly. He doesn't look scruffy so much at this point...just very thin in the fur department lol.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Happy 5 months pretty girl. She's looking good❤


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Aww look how grown up she is looking. I have to say I'm being more and more taken with long coats as I see the beautiful ones on CP. I love seeing pics of Neeva and Pablo, just beautiful.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Happy 5 months Neeva!! It just goes too quick. Seems like you just got her a month or so ago. You definitely have two beautiful chi's.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Cait93x said:


> Thanks babe! I'll need to dress her soon for the winter months its already frosty outside so I better get her some stuff in ASAP! I think her coat will be very thick and a nice length but chi's can totally surprise you! I hope she gets her parents coats they had fantastic coats! I'll try get some pics tonight when she's tired and i'll send you them! When Neevs started blowing her coat I could've cried she looks so so scruffy so glad its growing in again she's still at that awkward teenage stage though, bless her!
> 
> 
> 
> What age is your lil man? Neeva started blowing hers at about 3 months and stopped at about 4 and a half, she looked so scruffy as well! she's starting to look good though but ill always think she is beautiful regardless lol!


cant wait to see neeva all dressed up for the winter, elaina is selling some lush XXS things that would probably fit her? where are you planning on ordering from for her new clothes? will you dress Pablo too or is her not keen on clothes?
ive just received a really cute Mohawk hoodie from PetitDogApparel on etsy and there some really cool ones for male dogs have a look I think you will love them. millie looks adorable in hers! 
shes going to be stunning when her adult coat comes in, ive never saw any photos of her parents do you have any? 
I will let you know when duchess starts to lose hers


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww they are both so cute together! And it's amazing that they get along so well.  Neeva is so pretty, she makes me want a long coat chi. lol Maybe one day... I think 2 chis is enough for now, but sometimes my boyfriend and I wonder about a third one... chihuahuas are addictive. :laughing5:


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Happy 5 months pretty girl. She's looking good❤


Thank you love, Im really pleased with how she's developing. She's my little Diva! Though I would love to find a cute harness to fit her right now but its proving to be a pain in the bum to find! 



Kismet said:


> Aww look how grown up she is looking. I have to say I'm being more and more taken with long coats as I see the beautiful ones on CP. I love seeing pics of Neeva and Pablo, just beautiful.


Thank you! I was the exact same, I was a short coat lover until I joined here and I've been converted but it was Meoshia's little Ava that made me join the LC club as I was in love with her, she's a little beauty. But LC's are so much fun to watch grow and change as you really don't know what they're up to lol!



BasketMichele said:


> Happy 5 months Neeva!! It just goes too quick. Seems like you just got her a month or so ago. You definitely have two beautiful chi's.


Thanks so much! I know right!? Its went in so fast, Pablo will be a year in November he's now a grown up lil man! It goes in so fast. I'm so glad Ive taken so many pics of them as pups to look back on !



Jessicashield said:


> cant wait to see neeva all dressed up for the winter, elaina is selling some lush XXS things that would probably fit her? where are you planning on ordering from for her new clothes? will you dress Pablo too or is her not keen on clothes?
> ive just received a really cute Mohawk hoodie from PetitDogApparel on etsy and there some really cool ones for male dogs have a look I think you will love them. millie looks adorable in hers!
> shes going to be stunning when her adult coat comes in, ive never saw any photos of her parents do you have any?
> I will let you know when duchess starts to lose hers


I need to try and find stuff to fit her first she's so short so anything that will fit her body always drops down at the legs! Total nightmare  And Pablo likes wearing clothes but he's only really dressed when we are out as he gets so cold without it lol! But he actually enjoys it, he seems more happy with a jumper on than without which is strange ha. I sent you some pics over of her parents, they had such fantastic natures but I'm still positive Neeva was raised by wolves she is crazy! Oh it'll be so funny to see duchess all scruffy though she might loose it gradually rather than all at once like some chi's its a crazy waiting game to see how theyll turn out because you just never know! And I really want to see that mohawk hoodie, I remember Meoshia posted ones and I fell in love but were to big for my crew 



coco_little_bear said:


> Aww they are both so cute together! And it's amazing that they get along so well.  Neeva is so pretty, she makes me want a long coat chi. lol Maybe one day... I think 2 chis is enough for now, but sometimes my boyfriend and I wonder about a third one... chihuahuas are addictive. :laughing5:


Thank you Camille!! Where have you been hiding!? How was Canada ?
And thank you i'll let her know ! I really would like to add a third in the future but not until Neeva is fully trained as she is one crazy pup. I know I will one day but we will see hoping for next year! Would you get an LC or another smooth coat?


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

You have such beautiful, sweet dogs! I love them in the window, so cute!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

You could get tank tops so that it won't affect her little legs  I love pablos Parker he looks like such a dude! I saw the photos of her parents they are lovely, Curtis says he likes neevas grandma!
Duchess just had a little groom there she had a bath, nails clipped, brushed and had some perfume and paw butter. 
She's such a good girl when it comes to being groomed, the only thing she doesn't like it getting her nails trimmed but she will get used to it in time. 
I got the Mohawk hoodie in pink, I will upload it in a thread when I get some snaps. The girl who owns the petit dog apparel shop is called Erin she was really helpful and shipping didn't take very long so I would defo recommend her.
Also you know the bubblegum scrub we were on about the other day, well I've noticed a little bump on my lower lip not sure why thinking maybe it's the scrub, have you ever got that from using the scrub?


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Caitlin I'm trying to reply to your message but it keeps saying 'please fill all subject fields' even though I have? Never mind this is what I said :
hope neeva takes after her dad it would be amazing if her coat was as long at that!
Also £250 sounds really good to be honest, I got quoted £400 for 1ml from that place I showed you.
You should defo get it done it will look great, what did you get yesterday?xxx


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Jessicashield said:


> Caitlin I'm trying to reply to your message but it keeps saying 'please fill all subject fields' even though I have? Never mind this is what I said :
> hope neeva takes after her dad it would be amazing if her coat was as long at that!
> Also £250 sounds really good to be honest, I got quoted £400 for 1ml from that place I showed you.
> You should defo get it done it will look great, what did you get yesterday?xxx


Hmm so weird!!

And I know she'd look awesome!! Yeah 250 for Juvederm I think thats the most natural looking, but I think i'll go for it! I just got make up theres a place doing the best dupe of Lime Crimes Venus palette I would've ordered the original from Lime Crime but they're such an awful company that I'm not shelling out my cash to them so I finally found a dupe! And I'm about to order the cream contour kit from Anastasia Beverley Hills so I'm super excited to get that!! I'm also going to order this little cute Harness for Neeva to do her for now until she stables in weight and I'll get her a BB and a Susan Lanci! 

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/241...ess-and-bow-tie-collar?ref=shop_home_active_5


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Cait93x said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Caitlin I'm trying to reply to your message but it keeps saying 'please fill all subject fields' even though I have? Never mind this is what I said :
> ...


The harness and collar your getting for neeva is so cute she is going to look adorable  I'm glad you have found something small enough to do for now.
That's what I did with millie she got her first BB when she was 6 months (size 2) and now she's at 9 months nearly 10 months she wear size 2.5. 
im going to do abit research into the juvederm, I can't wait to see how yours turn out 
You love your makeup don't you, I wish I could try new brands I'm a bugger for sticking with Mac for the necessities.
I bought the bare essentials starter kit last month and I don't even like it 
The lime crimes Venus palette is lush, the shade shell is my favourite. My favourite palette I have it naked 2 by urban decay it's gorgeous! Have you ever tried it?


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Jessicashield said:


> The harness and collar your getting for neeva is so cute she is going to look adorable  I'm glad you have found something small enough to do for now.
> That's what I did with millie she got her first BB when she was 6 months (size 2) and now she's at 9 months nearly 10 months she wear size 2.5.
> im going to do abit research into the juvederm, I can't wait to see how yours turn out
> You love your makeup don't you, I wish I could try new brands I'm a bugger for sticking with Mac for the necessities.
> ...


Aww Millies a big girl now!! Such a cutie! I'll book in soon but I'm well nervous my mums wants it as well and she wants botox so I may wait for her! Nothing like some minor plastic surgery for a bonding day hahahaha!!! I really do I'm a make up hoarder! I stick with Mac for lippys and foundation but I hoard eyeshadows, I have the 3 naked palettes I love Naked 2 thats my fave its more browns than the naked 1 thats more pinky and that doesn't go with my eye colour! I don't really like bare minerals every things very natural looking, where I like when my eyeliner genuinely looks like it could stab someone to death and bright pink lipstick haha!! I do though need to find some better blending brushes for eyeshadow! Neeva got a hold of my set and well they aint blending anything anymore haha!! xx


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Cait93x said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > The harness and collar your getting for neeva is so cute she is going to look adorable
> ...


I am going to get the naked 1 and 3, they are lush! Don't be nervous you will be absolutely fine and if your mams there I'm sure that will make you feel better!
Yeah I agree about the bare essentials, it wasn't enough coverage for me.
My fave Mac lippy is candy yum yum love it! 
If your looking for a new eye blending brush here's a good one  http://m.lookfantastic.com/clinique...gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=CMfutoKzp8gCFUajFgodw_wCYg


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Cait93x said:


> Thank you Camille!! Where have you been hiding!? How was Canada ?
> And thank you i'll let her know ! I really would like to add a third in the future but not until Neeva is fully trained as she is one crazy pup. I know I will one day but we will see hoping for next year! Would you get an LC or another smooth coat?


haha I've been quite busy with the trip to Canada and since coming back. And it was amazing! I pretty much ran around trying to see everyone in a short space of time, but also managed to squeeze in some awesome things like hikes and canoeing in national parks. And to top it off, it was 30C and sunny nearly the whole time so I was lucky.

As for adding a third chi, I know we'll do it someday too and I'm leaning towards getting a LC. My boyfriend prefers smooth coats, but I've noticed him warming up to LCs lately so it's a possibility. lol I personally love both so I'd be happy either way though.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Cait93x said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > Happy 5 months pretty girl. She's looking good❤
> ...


Awe you are so sweet! Miss Ava says thanks for the compliment. I can't wait til you get your next long coat girl!


----------

